# Incredibly Stressed trying to find ancestry dependant option



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi All 

So stressed, I've just paid my Ancestry Visa and IHS of 5 years and now when I move onto my Wife's application (she, and my daughter are dependant applications) 

So we applied for them under Work, Non Points Based, Dependants more than 6 months 

Now when we move to the IHS part it only calculates the one year IHS charge?? 

We wanted to all attend our appointment on Friday, now only mine is confirmed, now the wife and I are panicking, did we apply for their dependant on my ancestry visa wrongly? 

Can anyone help please because I followed everything I could on this site!


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry, to add, we are applying from inside South Africa, using the online application Visa4UK website, although I'm sure our stress would be almost zero if we could have used the paper based forms to apply!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You may have got it wrong. After selecting Dependant more than 6 months, after several pages you select ancestry dependant. Have you?


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Joppa

Thanks for coming back to me so quickly

There has never been a page showing Ancestry Dependant, I can quickly re-apply and do a triple check on this


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone told me there is. I can't check as I don't have an account with UKVI.


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

So I have the application open in front of me, it is:

*Work - Non Points-Based Working visas - Dependants more than 6 Months*

Here is the core info sections:

_Passport and Travel Information
Personal Details and Travel History
Family Details
Employment and Income
Family and Friends in the UK
Medical Treatment
UK Sponsor
Additional Information_

We have now been through each section multiple times and cannot find anything regarding choosing this as an ancestral dependant

Under UK Sponsor, it also does not allow you to select Partner or Spouse (that option is just not available)

Does any of the above help in shedding more light?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Clearly you aren't reaching the right page for ancestry dependant, applying for a 5-year visa. Can't help as I don't have an account.


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

Do you think choosing Work - Non Points-Based Working visas - Dependants more than 6 Months could be the incorrect option for them?


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

Another thought, I can register separately on the IHS website and pay the remaining 4 years NHS fee for my wife, and child, going to see if the IHS number gets linked

Update:

Nope, that doesn't work


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you looked in the "UK sponsor" section?

Some folks have said there is no option for husband/wife/relative etc and they have input friend and put in a letter saying there is no other option.

They have also mentioned that the option for Ancestry comes _way down_ in the form.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Take a look at this form which is to be used by those folks who cannot apply on line for work/ancestry visa.

Section 8.10 refers to dependents of ancestry visa holders and explains that the holder is the sponsor for the dependent.

Just wondered if this form is anything like the online one and whether you could deduce which section you needed to use on the online form.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/299661/VAF2-EMPLOYMENT.pdf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All I can say is others too have found it difficult to get the right option for ancestry dependant, but have managed to find it in the end after much trial and error.


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

We've literally tried every different drop down box and options, also tried three different new applications to see if choosing different options would work, still nothing that allows her more than one year of NHS fees 

Going to call the local UKVI number as soon as they open this morning, wish me luck!


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

Just an update for anyone for future reference

Called the UKVI office and I explained my issues, they then told me that there are many people who have complained about the same thing. i.e. that there is NO Ancestral Dependant drop down, nor is there the option to provide the exact duration of your Ancestral Dependant Visa, you will only be charged for 1 year of IHS.

This is an online application issue and it has been escalated.

To resolve this we continued with our application and paid the 1 year IHS for my daughter and 1 year IHS for my wife. We are then to complete a cover letter stating that the system only allowed us to pay for 1 year, and that we want to pay for a total of 5 years for each dependant. This will accompany the proof of payment in our application forms.

They will then send us a generated link to pay the remaining four years during our application process, this was confirmed by the agent, and the manager at the call centre.

So hold thumbs for us, appointment is on Friday, will update on what is next


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

Going into the Visa Centre tomorrow with the family for our appointment, wish us luck!


----------



## silverdoctor (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you Remybfg10k for your very helpful update. My wife and I are just completing our applications this evening and have run into this very same issue. We are going to press ahead the same as you, based on your feedback. All the best with your application. I hope you hear good news soon!


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

silverdoctor said:


> Thank you Remybfg10k for your very helpful update. My wife and I are just completing our applications this evening and have run into this very same issue. We are going to press ahead the same as you, based on your feedback. All the best with your application. I hope you hear good news soon!


We got the visas  

Let me know if you need to know every stage we went through, in the end it was quite easy!


----------



## harcourt (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, could you please let me know how you went about doing the additional payment. After finalising my application I had the same problem, it only allowed me to pay for the 1 year. I am applying as a dependent on my wifes ancestral visa and I had the same issues with finding the correct application form online.


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

You need to create a document and write that you could only pay a year and that you want to pay the remaining four years, include all your receipts / emails 

What happened is that we received an email saying that we need to pay, and they include a link with a specific url for you to pay 

Quite painless in the end!


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry to clarify, you must include that document with your visa application, make it a cover letter type document, be clear and concise, also add the IHS number affected. 

You need to do a separate document per applicant


----------



## harcourt (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for your advice. Am I correct in saying that I can only make payment after the visa interview ?


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

Correct, they will only email you when they are actually reviewing your application at the High Commission 

Also get the word interview out your head, the visa application centre does not interview you at all, they literally go through a checklist of documents per applicant that you need to give them, so you give them the application form, they tick it off, they then ask for Birth certificate and tick it off etc. 

There are merely facilitating the transfer of your application! 

Any other info required just drop a reply on here


----------



## harcourt (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you, you are right I forgot it is not an interview !
Thanks for your assistance with all this, as you stated it has been extremely stressful but I should have anticipated it having done my wifes previous ancestry visa application for her and my own family visit visas. Just more requirements now !


----------



## silverdoctor (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, followed the process as outlined by Remybfg10k and our visas arrived on the 16th of Oct after making the additional payment 

Thanks for the help and guidance!


----------



## Remybfg10k (Aug 18, 2015)

Great!!


----------



## gooosh1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Remybfg10k said:


> Great!!


Hi Remy, I am in the process of this Ancestry application for my cousins back in SA, I am trying to complete in from Scotland. Your info on the IHS has been very informant, thank you. I have completed the application form for my uncle (the primary visa applicant) but the two boys have become an issue. See below some questions you can hopefully assist me with;

1. I am applying for the teo boys through the same logins VISA4UK as my uncle under the "Apply for someone else" is the is correct?
2. I have used the drop down box, non based work - dependants more than 6 months?
3. Throughout the application I came across a Sponsorship question, asking about who your sponsor is, do I use the my uncles details as permanent resident?

Any help will be much appreciated?


----------



## mochi (Feb 17, 2015)

Remybfg10k said:


> Correct, they will only email you when they are actually reviewing your application at the High Commission
> 
> Also get the word interview out your head, the visa application centre does not interview you at all, they literally go through a checklist of documents per applicant that you need to give them, so you give them the application form, they tick it off, they then ask for Birth certificate and tick it off etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this thread Remybfg10k. We had the same situation the other day when paying for my wife's IHS (dependent more than 6 months visa) and I was stressing about what to do. We added a note to her cover letter as you said.

Do you feel it prolonged your visa processing time at all? How quick was your turn around from submission to receiving your visas, if you don't mind me asking?


----------

